# Kubota KC120 Tracked Dumper



## snowkraft (Apr 12, 2015)

I know the Canycom SC75 (SC75 Rubber Track Concrete Buggy | Canycom USA, Inc.) is probably the most popular tracked dumper, but does anybody have experience with the Kubota KC120 (MachineryTrader.com | 2013 KUBOTA KC120 For Sale), which has a bit more capacity and a diesel engine?? I will be doing a lot of dirt moving and the xtra cap. would come in handy. They are not popular in the US, but quite a few in Canada. ..thanx


----------



## Woodman (Mar 12, 2006)

The Kubota is basically the same as the Yanmar. It is brute of a machine but very slow. For moving mostly dirt (or gravel) I would go with the CanyCom 75. Much faster crawl speed and ease of use. I have many hours on both (and used to own a Yanmar) and would choose the CanyCom any day over the Kubota.


----------



## snowkraft (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks so much!!! Great info. I spent a good deal of time on the Canycom SC75, liked everything but the engine. It could be finicky. Maybe it was just the unit I had, but it WAS a newer unit. The steerer handle was stellar; yes, easy to use. 

The Kubota 120 is about 4 mph, the Canycom more like 6, BUT the Kubota 120 holds 1000 lbs more. (2600 to 1600 lbs) If I'm not running far for dirt, you would still choose the Canycom??

One more question. Have you used a Canycom with the side dumping feature?? If so, do you think that is worth spending a bit more??

Again, thanks for the info. This forum is invaluable.


----------



## snowkraft (Apr 12, 2015)

There are a LOT of used Canycom units now, low hours, at really good prices:MachineryTrader.com | CANYCOM SC75 For Sale - 28 Listings - Page 1


----------



## Woodman (Mar 12, 2006)

Never seen one of the Kubota (Yanmars) that a crawl speed as fast as claimed, and the CC haul ass (and dirt). I wish they made the CC 75 in a diesel that would be kick ass. But to answer your question: If I were buying a carrier today I would go for the CC. I am a former professional builder and my former company had the largest fleet of equipment in the biz (2 Sweco dozers, 3 mini ex, 2 DitchWitch, Yanmar Carrier, 1 Ibex machine, etc.). Have used the swivel feature on the larger CC units but never on the 75. The swivel did come in handy on a project that was a long tera formed trail (all import shaped into a liner pump track in the woods) where we could drive beside the trail and dump into the trail. This allowed us to use a much larger machine than the trail tread spec.


----------



## snowkraft (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I probably would have bought a Kubota dumper, so THANKS so much for steering me to the CC.


----------

